# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  A duhet të dalë Shqipëria nga Konferenca Islamike?

## Fenomeni

Titullin e vuna une sipas qejfit tim, por gazeta ''Koha Jone'' per lexuesit e saj kishte shtruar pyejtjen, nese Shqiperia duhet te dale nga konferenca islamike. Nje musliman puro nga Kosova bie ne sy si oral-dhenes i shkretetirave, por nuk mungojne as nje katolik dhe nje ortodokse te cilet gjithashtu oralizojne shkretetirat, si dhe ndonje ''lamash'' tjeter. Kurse shumica e tyre, si te krishtere, ashtu edhe myslimane kerkojne daljen urgjentisht.

Une sigurisht qe futjen e quaj TURP HISTORIK TE BERISHES DHE SHQIPERISE. Dhe normalisht qe jam per largimin nga ajo organizate.

*Ja pergjigjet:

“Nuk duhej te ishim futur “*
Nese me lejoni mund t’ju them se gabimi i zotit Berisha eshte se me kete veprim te nxituar asokohe kur ishte ne pushtet heren e pare ka mundesi qe shenoi nje karton te verdhe Shqiperise ne zyrat ku vendoset politika europiane. 

Ne nuk jemi shtet islamik sic edhe dalim nga kjo anetarsi, ashtu sic nuk jemi as shtet i krishtere, pasi me Kushtetute ne quhemi shtet laik. Anetarsia ne Konferencen e Vendeve Islamike na ben me nje njolle sapo hypim ne avione. Na shikojne dhe na pyesin se nga jemi. Sapo themi nga Albania tkurren dhe shikojne cantat se mos kemi ndonje bombe si kamikaz. Ndaj ikni prej andej dhe turreni nga Europa. 

_Silvana Idrizi 
Prage, Ceki_

*“ Prejardhje e krishtere dhe futemi ne Konference islamike?!”* Une jam musliman sic me thote babai, por nuk besoj fare. Nuk besoj as ne fe te tjera, por kuptoj dhe deshiroj qe Shqiperia te jete ne Europe e jo atje ne Azi ku eshte kjo Konference. 

Pastaj kam lexuar dhe keshtu eshte qe shqiptaret jane ne prejardhje te krishtere dhe pushtimi turk ishte ai qe e ndryshoi besimin tone. Ndaj duhet te ikim , meqenese dhe historia nuk na lidh me kete Konference. 

_Astrit Pashai 
Vjene, Austri_

*“I besoj Kadarese dhe jo politikes zyrtare”* 
A ka me mire se sa e ka shkruar i madhi Ismail Kadare? Ai shkruan se ne e kemi vendin ne Europe dhe jo diku tjeter, pasi prejardhja jone eshte e krishtere dhe ka qene pikerisht Krishterimi qe na dha kulture. Mos u vononi ju atje ne Shqiperi. Largohuni nga Konferenca dhe shkoni drejt Europes. 

Eqerem Bylykbashi 
Hamburg, Gjermani

*“Ne jemi vend musliman”
Shume mos shkruani kunder Islamit. Ai ndeshkon kudo e kurdo, ndaj perkraheni Ate. Shqiperia e ka vendin vetem ne Islam dhe ne kete Konference. Nuk ia mban asnje politikani qe te firmose largimin.* 
_Selim Fejzullai 
Prishtine, Kosove_

*“Ne Azi apo Europe?!”* 
A eshte Shqiperia nje vend Islamik? Per ne si shqiptare ishin te te pahijshme ato perplasje President komunitet musliman e aq me teper mes akademikeve Kadare dhe Qose. 
Pa e zgjatur mendoj se Shqiperia eshte e vonuar per tu larguar nga nje organizate ku gjithnje e me e veshtire po behet ku te jesh me njeren kembe ne Europe dhe tjetren ne Azi. 
_Ilia Ziu New York, SHBA_

*“Jemi te vonuar”* 
Eshte e vonuar dalja nga kjo Konference do te thosha. Ketu nuk behet fjale per ndasi fetare,pasi shteti eshte deklaruar si laik. E ardhmja e Shqiperise eshte ne Europe. Boll me me ideologji qe na jane servirur nga Lindja e Orienti 
_Lame CerrikuZvicer_

*“Te largohemi 
“Duke pare emrin qe kam nuk ka nevoje te prezantohem se kujt besimi fetar i perkas.Do isha i mendimit qe Tirana zyrtare duke pare pozicionin gjeografik ku ndodhemi, aspiraten e te gjitheve per te aderuar sa me shpejt ne BE dhe situatat politike ne bote duhet te terhiqet nga Konferenca e Vendeve Islamike. 
Muhamet Tahiri Florida, SHBA*

*“Berisha na futi, Saliu te na nxjerre !”* 
Dalja e Shqiperise nga Konferenca Islamike do ishte sherbim i madh ndaj imazhit shqiptar ne Europe.Per sa kohe qe ne jemi anetare te saj, Greqia, Serbia apo vende te tjera kane per ta perdorur kundra nesh. Gjithashtu hyrja ne Europe mund te ngadalesohet nga pjesmarrja ne te. Dalja e menjehershme do ta vendoste Shqiperine ne Perendim ku dhe i takon te jete, pasi shumica e shqiptareve jane laik dhe jo fetare. Ne s’kemi asnje te mire nga anetaresia ne te dhe dalja eshte i vetmi vendim i drejte.Saliu na futi atje, Saliu te bej dhe daljen. 
_Altin Mehmeti_

*“Gabim i Berishes futja ne Konference”* 
Nje nga gabimet me te medhaja te ish qeverise demokratike ne vitet 1992 1997 ishte antaresimi ne Konferencen Islamike. Eshte detyre imediate e kesaj Qeverie dhe ketij Kryeministri qe ti bejne Shqiperise nje sherbim te madh patriotik dhe ta nxjerrin nga Konferenca Islamike nje ore e perpara. Syte e Shqiperise dhe shqiptareve duhet te jene drejt qyteterimit Perendimor. 
_Ervin RamkuPortland, U.S.A_

*“Ne duam Europen”* 
Qeveria e Shqiperise duhet te denoncoje Konferencen Islamike. Ne jemi popull qe duam Europne dhe jo Azine. 
_Lumir Kalidhopulli Rome, ITALY_

*“Nuk duhet te dalim nga Konferenca Islamike”
Personalisht nuk mendoj se Shqiperia duhet te dali nga Konferenca e Vendeve Islamike perderisa nuk ka ndonje argument bindes qe ta mbeshtes kete.I rendesishem eshte fakti se si ne e perdorim pjesmarrjen ne Konferencen Islamike dhe jo fakti nese jemi apo jo anetar te saj. 

Eshte spekuluar mjaft me pjesmarrjen tone ne Konferencen Islamike qofte nga politika jone, qofte edhe nga ata te huaj qe e kane keqperdorur kete fakt. Nese kjo pjesmarrje eshte ne interes te zhvillimit tone nuk ka perse mos te shfrytezohet dhe perdoret me mencuri. 

Nuk mendoj se kjo Konference ka ndonje mision te shpallur dhe spikatur terrorist.Cdo vend ka te drejte te zgjedh pjesmarrjet e veta pa pasur frike se paragjykohet nese vertet argumentat dhe qellimet e mirefillta te pjesemarrjes jane transparente dhe te dobishme. 

Me teper se sa jane analizuar pozitivitetet dhe rrethanat e ketij anetaresimi, mendja dhe politika ka paragjykuar dhe e ka perdorur per konjuktura kete pjesemarrje. Per te mos keqkuptuar kete lloj interpretimi une po shkruaj se personalisht jam orthodokse dhe nuk kam asnje prapamendim ne qendrimin tim* 
_Margarita Kola Studente ne Master program 
Ryerson University,Toronto,Canada_

*“Berisha te shohe Europen”* 
Tirana zyrtare duhet te anuloje te gjita marreveshjet me Koferencen Islamike.Besoj qe me ne fund zoti Berisha me kete veprim te tregoje se eshte plotesisht per integrimin e Shqiperise me Europen e Bashkuar. 
_Xhelil Hyska_ 


*“Te qendrojme. 70 % e shqiptareve jane myslimane”* 
Qenia ne Konferencen Islamike nuk demton imazhin e Shqiperise. Papa Vojtila me 1993 vizitoi Shqiperine perpara vendeve te tjera te Ballkanit qe kane nje popullesi me shumice Katolike p.sh Kroacia. Marredheniet e Presidentit Berisha me Vatikanin kane qene gjithmone te shkelqyera. 

Berisha eshte miku personal i Cardinalit Angelo Sodano dhe eshte pritur ne audienca private nga te dy Papat. Berisha ka qene gjithashtu i pari President ne Ballkan qe ka vizituar Izraelin dhe ka qene miku i Jitzhak Rabin.Berisha ka per miq ne Boten Islame po te njejtet miq qe ka George Bush apo Bill Clinton. 

Berisha eshte gjithashtu miku personal i mbretit Fahd te Arabise Saudite.Investimet e botes Arabe ne Shqiperi kane qene me te medhajat mbas Italise dhe Greqise.Mbi 70% e shqiptareve jane myslimane.Konferenca Islamike eshte nje vend i pershtatshem per te qene anetare. 
*Artur Pano,Vlore* 



Une mendoj se jo, pra nuk duhet te dalim.Sepse duam apo nuk duam ne vendi yne eshte me shumice popullsie myslimane. Evropa nuk duhet te paragjykoje popujt nga besimi i tyre per te hyre apo jo ne Europe. Pozita gjeografike dhe plotesimi i standarteve demokratike dhe ekonomike jane ato qe shqiptaret duhet te punojne te arrijne. 

Ardian Rama Toronto, Kanada

*“Te ikim nga Konferenca”*
Bottom of Form 
Per mendimin tim Shqiperia nuk duhet te jete anetare e konferences te vendeve islamike keshtu qe qeveria shqiptare duhet te vendos menjehere per daljen e Shqiperise nga kjo organizate. 
Fatjon Musta 


*“Ndonese jam katolik te rrijme ne Konference” 

Duke pasur parasysh faktin se shqipetaret jane popull me shumice muslimane atehere nuk shoh asgje te keqe ne te qenurit anetar i nje konference te tille.Ju lutem t’i ikim pyetjeve dhe provokimeve te panevojshme sic eshte kjo me larte pasi muslimanet shqiptare jane njerez tolerante dhe model per shume vende te botes. 
Kole Nikaj*


*Te rregullojme imazhim, te ikim nga Konferenca”*
Do te ishte ne dobi te vendit dalja nga kjo konference .Arsyeja kryesore eshte qe te heqim nje imazh te gabuar qe kane fqinjet evropiane per ne si nje vend mysliman edhe pse kjo nuk eshte e vertete sepse shumica e shqiptareve nuk besojne.Faktikisht vendi yne vetem de juro merr pjese ne kete konference keshtu qe dalja do te kishte dhe nje plus te madh nga ana diplomatike 
_Ino Kostandini Toronto, Kanada_

*“Jemi vend europian”* 
Shqiperia me mire ta konsideroj veten nje vend laik e te mos angazhohet ne aleanca te tilla. Mjaft konflikte e debate me pasoja serioze po sjell perkatesimi fetar. Per momentin le te perqendrohemi ne rritjen e nje kulture te pergjithshme qytetare qe do te mund te ndihmonte zhvillimin e nje politike me dinjitoze ne vend dhe krejt euriopiane 
_Rita Spaho_

----------


## Legjion

Mua më duket se e kanë kapur nga bishti situatën. 

Nuk shtrohet çështja që të dalim nga organizatat, sa turp, por që të hyjmë në sa më shumë prej tyre. Unë dom Hirpesëmbëdhjeta propozoj që të hyjmë dhe në konferencën hinduiste, kristiane, budiste, taoiste, zoroastriane, dymbëdhjetëzotëshe, keçalkoatliane, vuduiste, bahaiste dhe mormone me sheqer. Dhe nqs këto konferenca bëjnë gafë e nuk ekzistojnë në mënyrë që të na mohojnë ne anëtarësinë, është në dorën e qeverrisë tënë t'i krijojë këto menjëherë dhe të marrë pjesë në to. Mirë. Bukur.

----------


## Lioness

Titulli u ndryshua.  Nuk i pershtatej temes.  

Per mua, thjesht dhe shkurt te behet me referendum popullor, ndoshta si nje pyetje e vecante kur te behet (nqs behet) censusi i popullesise.  Personalisht nuk jam dakort te jemi anetare te plote, mund te kishim marre thjesht status vezhgues sic ka Rusia (qe ka marredhenie te mira me rajonin.)

Per komentet tek Koha Jone duhet te merret parasysh qe jane komente personale te lexuesve apo te anketuarve nga Koha Jone.  

Une dicka doja te shtoja me krahasimet e bere nga nje lexues i KJ per investimet nga Italia, Greqia dhe bota Arabe.  Krahasime te tilla jane pa vend te behen, sepse bota arabe (me rreth 300 milione banore) nuk i ben investimet si teresi, por individualisht cdo shtet.  

PS: Legjion, me pelqeu sarkazma jote.

----------


## Fenomeni

GAZETA KOHA JONE VAZHDON TE BASHKEBISEDOJE ME LEZUESIT

*Nuk ia vlen debati* 

Une nuk jam fetar, im ate nuk ishte fetar, gjysherit e mi nuk ishin fetar, me sakte ishin te fese komuniste. Por une besoj thellesisht qe feja e shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria, qe para se te mburremi qe ne qenkemi popull me tolerance te larte fetare te kuptojme se arsyeja per kete eshte qe keto lloj debatesh qe i japin rendesi dickaje qe nuk meriton as dy rradhe, sjellin vetem keq! 

Jondi Caka 
Londer UK 

*Krishterimi dhe muslimanizmi i erdhi Europes nga Lindja* 

Edhe nje nxenes i nentevjeçares e dine se rrenjet e shqiptareve shtrihen thelle ne histori, ne kohen e Ilireve te Teutes dhe te Bardhylit, ne kohen e Aleksandrit te Madh dhe te Pirros se Epirit,shekuj e shekuj para Krishtit.Kesisoj shqiptaret, ashtu si edhe fqinjet e vet hiostorike greket, ishin politeiste, besonin ne shume fe dhe ne shume zota. Edhe sot e kesaj dite ne shume zona te vendit, veçanerisht ne zonat e thella malore te Veriut njerezit betohen "Per kete toke e per kete qiell!". 

Teoria se shqiptaret kane prejardhje kristiane per mendimin tim eshte teper e manget per mos me thene injorante.Krishterimi i erdhi Evropes nga Lindja. Vendet e shenjta kristiane jane ne lindje te Mesdheut, ne trojet ku sot banojne izraelitet, ne Betlehem e gjetke. Muslimanizmi i erdhi Evropes po nga Lindja, afersisht nga e njejta hapesire gjeografike dhe shume vende te shenjta jane te perbashketa. 

Shqiperise kristianizmi i erdhi nga pushtimi romak dhe nga pushtimi bizantin, pushtime te cilat i detyruan shqiptaret te ndahen ne dy parcela fetare, ne ate katolike dhe ate orthodhokse, institucionet e te cilave edhe sot ndodhen ne kryeqytetet e te dy perandorive te lashta, ne Konstandinopoje dhe ne Rome. Shqiperise myslimanizmi i erdhi nga Lindja, nga pushtimi osman, pushtim te cilit ajo i rezistoi per 25 vjet me rradhe me shpaten e bashkuar te shqiptareve te udhehequr nga Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu. 

Shqiptaret moren njerin apo tjetrin krah te besimit fetar nga nje ane te detyruar nga pushtuesit e nga ana tjeter per te perfituar nga privilegjet qe u ofroheshin. Shqiptaret asnjehere nuk kane qene besimtar te verber dhe ne Shqiperi nuk ka pas ne vetvete ndonje lufte mes besimeve. 

Ne Lure, ne te njejten familje, ne te njejten linje gjaku pjestaret e familjes ishin njera pale katolike dhe tjetra myslimane (Morisenet dhe Dedet) ashtu si asnjehere festat fetare (Bajrami e Pashka) nuk jane festuar veç e veç por se bashku. 

Dukurine e pershtatjes se shqiptarit per nevojat e dites e sheh edhe sot ne mergaten shqiptare ne Greqi, ne "kthimin" e tyre ne orthodhokse,ne pagezimin e femijeve, ne ndrrimin e emrave e deri edhe ne ndrrimin e kombesise duke na dale "vorioepirote" edhe nga Kukesi e Tropoja (!)Evropa, neqoftese eshte demokratike dhe jo DEMONKRATIKE, duhet te na pranoje ashtu siç jemi, te inkuadruar atje ku don secili. 

Ideja e ndonjerit se ne, per hir te ndonje "privilegji" qe na ofron Evropa duhet te kthehemi te tere ne te krishtere me ngjan vazhdim i kryqzatave te njohura te Evropes kunder Azise se Vogel,e katerta e te cilave perfundoi me shkaterrimin me themele te qytetrimit dhe te kultures me te madhe te kohes, Konstandinopojes. 

Nuk e besoj qe ne Evropen e qytetruar dhe moderne te ndermarre ndokush "Kryqzaten V" vetem e vetem se nje shumice e popullsise shqiptare ka emra ( si edhe une ) arabe apo nje pakice e njerezeve shkon e fal pese vaktet ne xhami.
Abdurahim Ashiku 
Gazetar, Greqi 

*Antikushtetuese pjesmarrja ne Konference 

Nuk jam jurist konstitucional, por me duket antikushtetutese qe Shteti Shqiptar qe eshte laik te jete antar i nje instuticioni qe eshte ne themel fetar. Si shtet evropian Shteti Shqiptar eshte dhe duhet te jete krejtesisht i ndare nga kultet dhe i pandikuar nga ato. Pjesmarrija ne Konferencen Islamike e kompromenton kete ndarje. 

Aleks Gjika*

*Diskutim jo frytdhenes ky* 

Me duket nje diskutim jo frytedhenes ky per ceshtjen e konferences islamike. Me duket se duhet se duhen shfrytezuar me shume qenia e jone ne te dyja organizatat, ate islamike dhe europiane. Nuk shoh ndonje aresye perse duhet te dalim nga kjo organizate. 

Astrit Hasani

*Nuk ka kusht BE si myslimane *

Shqiperia eshte nje shtet ku shumica (70%) jane muslimane, prandaj edhe eshte anetare e Konferences Islamike.Por, territorialisht Shqiperia eshte ne Evrope dhe duhet te synoje drejt Bashkimit Evropian.A jane te kunderta Konferenca Islamike dhe Unioni Evropian? Une mendoj se JO. 

Kemi shembullin e Turqise.Eshte anetare ne NATO dhe ne Konference, dhe synon Evropen. Nuk kam degjuar se kusht i BE se eshte largimi nga Konferenca Islamike.Pas pranimit te Turqise 80 milioneshe , mos te harrojme perfaqesimin e muslimaneve ne Parlamentin Evropian dhe strukturat e tjera. 

Lulezim Blaka 
Peje, Kosove

*PD ka sentiment musliman* 

Personalisht ndjehem jashte besimeve fetare. Familja ime vjen nga feja muslimane. Une femijet i kam pagezuar ne nje nga fete e krishtera me bindjen e thelle qe bera ate qe duhej te beje cdo shqiptar. Fete une i shikoj si kultura te cilat mbartin ne menyre te pashmangshme nivele te ndryshme qyteterimi dhe ne kete drejtim ne menyre te padiskutueshme feja myslimane bie elemente te nje bote me te prapambetur, frenuese etj. 

Pjesmarrja ne konferencen islamike ishte nje nga vendimet me katastrofike te politikes tone te jashteme, me e pa pranueshmja, me e keqja dhe me turperuesja per kombin tone. Dalja nga andej duhet te jete nje nga prioritetet e politikes se jashtme. Mua me duket se ne partine ne pushtet ka nje sentiment mysliman. 
A.Gjyshja 
3135 ASHBERRY LN 
SHELBY TEP 
USA

Ikja nga Konferenca shpetimi yne 

Fan Noli (Pashko Vasa - Shenimi im) ka thene, "Mos shikoni kisha a xhamia, Feja e shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria".Rastesisht, Trojet a Shqiperise dhe Shqiptaret as qe nuk permenden fare ne Kuran (Libri i Shenjte i besimit Islamik), por ato permenden ne Bibel(Libri i Shenjte i besimit te Krishtere). Une mendoj se duke pasur parasysh interesin e te gjithe shqiptareve ne Bote duhet qe Shqiperia te dale nga Konferenca a Vendeve Islamike, sa me shpejt qe te jete e mundur. 
Keti Abazi 
Dallas TX USA


*Myslimanet jane tolerante* 
Nuk mendoj se eshte nje kusht i domosdoshem. Ne permendemi shpesh si nje shembull per popujt e tjere per faktin se tek ne bashkejetojne prej shume kohesh tre fe te ndryshme, por ne harmoni me njera tjetren. Mendoj se kjo ndodh kryesisht nga toleranca e pjeses myslimane (qe eshte ne perqindje te madhe) dhe kultures se feve te tjera. 

Elda Baftjari


Nuk jemi vend musliman 

Mora shkas per te shkruajtur sepse lexova shkrimin e dikujt nga Prishtina, i cili pretendon me bindje se jemi vend mysliman.*JO ZOTERI! Jemi shtet laik. Dhe per kete aresye, nuk kemi pse aderojme ne organizma te tilla qe kane per baze fene. 
Zaho MERKURI*


*Jemi te vonuar* 

Per mendimin tim shume eshte vonuar per daljen nga konferenca e vendeve islamike. Ne i perkasim Europes dhe duhet te shikojme drejt saj. 

Luli Gremaj 
Chicago, SHBA

*Berishes do ti kushtoje hapi islamik* 

Ka ardhur koha per shqiptaret te jetojne ne realitet dhe jo ne endrra 500 vjecare. Fakti eshte qe Berisha e anetarsoje Shqiperine ne kete konference dhe u mundua ta mbaje kete fakt te fshehur per disa kohe, sepse sic duket ishte i turperuar nga ky veprim ose e kuptoj se ishte gabim. Ky gabim dhe shume te tjere i kushtuan zotit Berisha presidentin dhe pushtetin. 

Ardian Gjuraj 
Nee York



*Berisha veproi mire qe na futi atje* 

Per mendimin tim anetarsimi i Shqiperise ne Konferencen Islamike ishte nje veprim i zgjuar i Z. Berisha. Nuk eshte e vertete se Perendimi nuk eshte dakort me kete anetarsim. 

Pjesemarrja ne kete konference nuk bie ndesh me asnje nga konventat nderkombetare dhe nga ana tjeter ne jemi nje shtet sovran dhe nuk i japim llogari askujt. Dihet qe investimet nga anetare te kesaj konference kane qene te konsiderueshme. Shqiperia ishte nder te parat qe u bashkua ne koalicionin anti terrorist me ne krye SHBA. 

Dhe per SHBA ne ka nje domethenie te madhe pasja ne kete koalicion nje anetar te Konferences Islamike. Kjo konference nuk ka kurrfare lidhje me terrorizmin islamik, perkundrazi e denon ate mjaft ashper. Te qenit anetare e kesaj Konference nuk e rrezon faktin qe 70 per qind e shqiptareve jane muslimane. 
Armand Hoxha 
Toronto, Canada

*Kemi interes , te rrijme ! Nuk kemi, te ikim* 

Sot bota po perjeton nje "konflikt" here te fshehur dhe here te hapur midis feve dhe rrymave fetare te perfshira si ne ato te krishtera, ashtu dhe ne ato myslimane dhe nje "e prere me sepate" se ne bejme pjese vetem ne njeren prej tyre nuk eshte racionale dhe mund te krijoje keqkuptime dhe fyerje ne ndjenjat fetare te nje populli te tere. 

Vete Papa Benedikti XVI disa here ka shprehur nje opinion te qarte mbi njohjen, respektimin dhe pranimin e kulturave te ndryshme fetare duke iu shmangur "politizimit" , "radikalizmit" dhe kundervenies midis tyre, me synimin e krijimit te nje fryme paqesore aq te nevojshme ne momentet e sotme te kesaj bote mjaft te trazuar. 

Edhe kryeministri italian Prodi para pak kohe foli per rendesine e marredhenieve bilaterale midis Iranit dhe Italise duke i konsideruar ato te mira dhe jetike per te ardhmen. Te mos harrojme se Italia eshte nje vend katolik dhe Irani muslimane . Edhe opozita e Berluskonit e konsideroi Prodin mik te terrorizmit, por kur ky i fundit para gazetareve u pergjigj qe Irani eshte nder eksportuesit kryesor te petrolit (naftes) per Italine. 

Opinioni i gjere i italianeve i dhane te drejte Prodit, duke gjykuar me pare interesin ekonomik, pastaj ate ideologjik. Per rrjedhoje per t'i dhene nje pergjigje pyetjes se shtruar me lart, duhet hedhur drite pikerisht ne keto aspekte qe permenda tek kjo Koference Islamike, ku qeveria Berisha te saktesoje para opinionit shqiptar avantazhet qe ka Shqiperia nga ky anetaresim. 

Ne rast se kemi perfitime zoti Berisha te kete kurajon t'i aktivizoje, ne rast te kundert te kerkoje largimin nga ajo. 

Hekuran Pashollari

*Konferenca pengese per integrimin ne BE* 

Po largohem per nje moment nga profesioni i gazetarit dhe po i shkruaj keto radhe si qytetar franko shqiptar. Nje nga gabimet me te renda te Berishes ne vitin 1992, menjehere pas marrjes se pushtetit, ishte aderimi i Shqiperise ne Konferencen e Vendeve Islamike. Une personalisht, megjithese jam i krishtere, gezoj nje respekt te madh per te gjitha llojet e religjioneve, pa perjashtim. 

Por duhet analizuar ky fenomen, dhe sidomos konteksti ne te cilin zhvillohet. Shqiperia ne origjine eshte e krishtere. Sot ajo eshte 70 % myslymane (panvaresisht faktit se si ajo u be e tille). Kjo e shqeteson shume Evropen Perendimore ku ne aspirojme te integrohemi. Po e them troç dhe pa doreza : nuk eshte as korrupsioni, as krimi i organizuar, as trafiqet qe po na vonojne kaq shume hyrjen ne Evrope. Jo. Aderimi dhe vazhdimi ne Konferencen e Vendeve Islamike perben nje handikap tejet te konsiderueshem drejt Evropes se Bashkuar. 

Kjo nuk nuk do t'i thohet kurre zyrtarisht politikaneve shqiptare nga intterlokutoret e tyre evropiane. Por mua personalisht me eshte thene mese njehere ne tavolinat e Brukselit dhe Strasburgut. Dhe me eshte thene nga personalitete eminente te Bashkimit Evropian. Ndaj dhe vendosa t'i ndaj keto radhe me lexuesin e mrekullueshem te "Koha Jone". 

Nuk dua te fyej kerrkend, asnje vend islamik apo jo, por personalisht mendoj se Tirana zyrtare duhet te vendose sa me pare per daljen nga Konferenca e Vendeve Islamike. Shqiperia eshte fizikisht dhe shpirterisht evropiane. 

Ervin Baku

*Ndihmojme dhe Kosoven me largimin nga Konferenca 

Nje prej shume gabimeve te qeverisjes se Sali Berishes eshte edhe futja e Shqiperise ne Konferencen Islamike. Nje pjese e popullit tone i takon besimit Islam, por nuk eshte popull arab. Duke pas parasysh zhvillimet aktuale politike ne bote dhe propaganden shume te ulet qe bejne qarqet shoveniste serbe per te na paraqitur se kemi edhe lidhje me qarqe terroriste mendoj se do ti ndihmohet ceshtjes sone kombetare e vecmas pershpejtimit te proqesit te pavarsimit te Kosoves nese Shqiperia sa me pare largohet nga Konferenca Islamike.* 

Sabri Shehu

*Larg Azise dhe drejt Europes* 

Per mendimin tim eshte llogjike qe Shqiperia duhet te largohet nga cdo aleance sekulare e aq me teper nga ajo islame. Jo per faktin se jam i besimit katolik, por per faktin sepse ne nuk kemi asgje te perbashket me kulturen islame. Une jam rritur me shoke dhe shoqe te besimit musliman dhe me besoni se i respektoj dhe i cmoj si gjithe te tjeret. 

Tani, te gjithe e dime historine tone dhe nuk ka nevoje ta diagnostojme se kush kemi apo nuk kemi qene. Meqenese ne kerkojme te integrohemi ne Bashkimin Evropian atehere eshte llogjike se anetarsimi ne nje konference Islamike me origjne Aziatike do te kontradiktonte aspiraten tone shekullore per te qene pjestar te familjes evropjane. 

Angjelo Lumi, 
Ottaea, Canada, student i kriminologjise ne universitetin e Ottaees.

----------


## azem xheladini

Do citoja vetëm një fjali të një të urti: "Dielli lind në lindje, perëndon në perëndim, por ai nuk është as i lindejs, as i perëndimit". 
Të thuash se feja e parë e shqiptarit ka qenë katolicizmi, kjo do të thotë mosnjohje e historisë. Me sa kemi arritur të mësojmë nga historia, Krishtërimi zanafillën e ka me ardhjen e Isait - Jezusit, (po e shkruaj Isai, meqë shqiptarët më shumë se gjysma i përkasin besimit Islam, e po e përmend edhe Jezus për rrespekt të të krishterëve). Ndarja në katolikë dhe ortodoksë pason në shekullin e 11të. Të deklarosh se feja e parë e shqiptarit është katolicizmi, kjo do të thotë se shqiptarët janë shfaqur pas shekullit 11të. Këtë nuk mund ta pranoj. Po ashtu të deklarosh se katolicizmi është fe Europjane, e Islami- fe aziatike, as kjo nuk qëndron. Mund të qëndrojë vetëm nëse nuk e besojnë Isain- Jezusin, por duhet të lënë Biblën e të hartojë një libër personal të tyre njerëzit me kësi lloj ideshë. 
Gjithë bota e di mirë se as Jezusi, e as Muhamedi, nuk ishin Europjanë, por Jezusi lindi në Nazaret, e detyrën e tij si profet e zhvilloi në Palestinë. Gjatë gjithë jetës së tij, vetëm dymbëdhjetë vetë e besuan dhe e ndoqën në misionin e tij, nga të cilët njëri e tradhëtoi. Më pas, më shumë se tre shekuj më vonë filloi të përhapet krishterimi. 
Sa u takon shqiptarëve, ata nuk e kanë marrë "katolicizmin" para Jezusit, sepse ai u nda nga krishtërimi në shekullin e 11të. 
Ndërsa, si është bërë islamizimi i shqiptarëve, do u këshilloja pseudopatriotëve të lexojnë diçka nga studjues të huaj, e ka me bollëk, si ilustrim do u përmendja: sir Thomas Arnold. Për të konstatuar diçka se a është e sakt shkencërisht dhe a qëndron, nuk mjafton të lexohen vetëm kumtesa të pabazuara nga pseudo intelektualë të mbushur me fanatizëm fetar. 
Ua lë juve, pasi të lexoni më tepër për këtë fenomen, të njihni rrethanat e krishterizimit (jo katolicizimit) dhe islamizimit të shqiptarëve, të jipni mendimet tuaja rreth këtyre fenomeneve që kanë zgjatur me shekuj dhe nuk do të mbarojnë ndonjëherë sa të ekzistojë historia. Nuk qëndron shkencërisht mednimi i një individi, qoftë ai Kadare, sado i madh të jetë me trup, apo qoftë ai Qosja, sado të bukur ta ketë mjekrrën, nëse nuk mbështetet në njohjen e rrthanave historike të asaj periudhe. 
Po ç'më duhet mua, nëse Kadare do ta ndërrojë fenë e të bëhet katolik? Natyrisht nuk më pengon gjë, prapë do të bëhen specat në kopshtin tim, si e ndërroi apo nuk e ndërroi ai fenë, por le t'i lë shqiptarët rahat që të besojë secili atë që do dhe le të mos i ngacmojë me kësi "këshillash". Feja nuk bëhet me dekret po qoftë ai edhe presidencial.

----------


## murik

O Azem pse lodhesh mer burre i dheut me sqaru do pionere t'Enverit.Kta fene e shohin ne aspektin e tifozllekut,ne perkatesine e nje grupi apo gangu,me nje fjale une jame me Juven e ti je me Interin.
Nje predikues mysliman(nuk me kujtohet emri) thoshte se qe te jesh nje mysliman i mire duhet me pare te jesh nje katolik i mire,dhe kjo shprehje eshte shume e thelle,edhe pse ne pamje te pare nuk duket e tille.
Sa per pyetjen se a duhet Shqiperia te dale nga liga islame,une do ti pergjigjesha me shprehjen e hazretit Isa ose te Krishtit Jezu: Jepini Cezarit ate qe eshte e Cezarit.

----------


## Brari

zotni Xheladini..

cka u ba me myftiun e Gostivarit i cili eshte i zhdukur qe prej 2 vitsh e ca..?

a tregon interesim komuniteti musliman ne anen tuaj per sqarimin e ketij krimi barbar?

ka shume te vet quajtur musliman ne forum por asnji fjale nuk e thane per Myftiun e ngrate..
dihet se ka fe kristiane.. Muhamedane.. etj.. por ne trojet shqiptare paska nji "fe " tjeter ma te forte.. ajo Kallashjane..ose tut-sihanizmi

e shoh nje musliman ktu ne forum (jo vec 1 por disa) qe pretendon se eshte shum i devotshem..
Ja fyejn edhe mbas Vrasjes ..Vdekjes pra.. ish mikun personal.. Drin komandantin.. Ekrem Rexhen dhe nuk ndihet.. 
eh lakmusi cben ju a nxjerr tanve kallajin.. 

Por ne fakt ka vec nji Fe  ..  Njerzilleku..solidariteti mes njerzish te bashkuar rreth te mires kunder se Keqes..

Po prez prononcimin tuaj o Azem..

----------


## Toro

> O Azem pse lodhesh mer burre i dheut me sqaru do pionere t'Enverit.Kta fene e shohin ne aspektin e tifozllekut,ne perkatesine e nje grupi apo gangu,me nje fjale une jame me Juven e ti je me Interin.
> Nje predikues mysliman(nuk me kujtohet emri) thoshte se qe te jesh nje mysliman i mire duhet me pare te jesh nje katolik i mire,dhe kjo shprehje eshte shume e thelle,edhe pse ne pamje te pare nuk duket e tille.
> Sa per pyetjen se a duhet Shqiperia te dale nga liga islame,une do ti pergjigjesha me shprehjen e hazretit Isa ose te Krishtit Jezu: Jepini Cezarit ate qe eshte e Cezarit.


Jezu Krishti e tha me perbuzje ndaj parave (sepse parate ne ate kohe priteshin me koken e Cezarit ne njeren faqe).....Ti po e citon kete per ta perdorur per njerezit? Pse na teprojne njerezit ne keshtu e duhet tua u falim arabeve?

Shqiperia eshte me Kushtetute shtet laik. S'ka perse qeveria shqiptare qe mbahet nga taksat dhe perfaqeson 100 % te shqiptareve te futet ne nje organizate fetare nderkombetare. Ah, nese duan perfaqesuesit e fese myslimane te shkojne atje dhe te thone qe "ne perfaqesojme MYSLIMANET e Shqiperise", udha e mbare.
Por perfaqesuesit e qeverise ama nuk perfaqesojne nje komunitet te caktuar por teresine e kombit.

----------


## Kandili 1

Shqiperia s `ka pse te futet ne organizatat fetare nderkombetare.
  Ne, para se ti takojme ndonji komuniteti fetare jemi shqiptare!Kjo ka me shume rendesi.Fene le ta mbaje secili sipas bindjes se tij.

----------


## Fenomeni

> Personalisht nuk jam dakort te jemi anetare te plote, mund te kishim marre thjesht status vezhgues sic ka Rusia (qe ka marredhenie te mira me rajonin.)


Po c'pune kemi ne atje o njeri i mire?! Car statusi, cna duhet ai status kur ne nuk jemi si ata, asgje nuk kemi si ata, pervec disa hoxhallare (dhe bijte e tyre) qe rrogat i marrin nga kursimet e propagandes dhe ''shpirtmiresise'' se besimtareve per te urryer perendimin. Nese duam te jemi servile dhe ''ashtu-lepires, me mire te zgjedhim ''nga ato'' qe kane sapun me shumice!

Gjithsesi ne vetem emrin kemi aty, dhe une shtrova pyetjen nese duhej hequr ai emer sepse Shqiperia sigurisht nuk eshte aty!

Shqiptaret kane xhamite e tyre brenda territorit shqiptar dhe eshte gabim trashanik te rreshtohen ne ushtrite qe luftojne per ta bere boten me nje fe! Por fatkeqesisht per disa dhe fatmiresisht per disa te tjere, enderr eshte fitorja dhe realitet humbja.

Me respekt,
Fenomeni.

----------


## Borix

Te dalim pa e menduar dy here nga organizata te tilla dekadente. Shqiperia eshte vend unik persa i perket besimit dhe rrjedhes se historise. Ndersa Iliret kane qene pagane, Arberit ishin te krishtere - ju kujtohet Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeu? Pas vdekjes se tij, kur ne u quajtem Shqiptare, kjo lineance duhej te vazhdonte, por fitoi ajo e fundit qe Gjergj Fishta e shprehu: "Feja e Shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria"! Une jam me kete te fundit. Prandaj uroj qe Shqiperise t'i vijne mendte e te dale nga organizata islamike!

----------


## Fenomeni

> Do citoja vetëm një fjali të një të urti: "Dielli lind në lindje, perëndon në perëndim, por ai nuk është as i lindejs, as i perëndimit". 
> Të thuash se feja e parë e shqiptarit ka qenë katolicizmi, kjo do të thotë mosnjohje e historisë. Me sa kemi arritur të mësojmë nga historia, Krishtërimi zanafillën e ka me ardhjen e Isait - Jezusit, (po e shkruaj Isai, meqë shqiptarët më shumë se gjysma i përkasin besimit Islam, e po e përmend edhe Jezus për rrespekt të të krishterëve). Ndarja në katolikë dhe ortodoksë pason në shekullin e 11të. Të deklarosh se feja e parë e shqiptarit është katolicizmi, kjo do të thotë se shqiptarët janë shfaqur pas shekullit 11të. Këtë nuk mund ta pranoj. Po ashtu të deklarosh se katolicizmi është fe Europjane, e Islami- fe aziatike, as kjo nuk qëndron. Mund të qëndrojë vetëm nëse nuk e besojnë Isain- Jezusin, por duhet të lënë Biblën e të hartojë një libër personal të tyre njerëzit me kësi lloj ideshë. 
> Gjithë bota e di mirë se as Jezusi, e as Muhamedi, nuk ishin Europjanë, por Jezusi lindi në Nazaret, e detyrën e tij si profet e zhvilloi në Palestinë. Gjatë gjithë jetës së tij, vetëm dymbëdhjetë vetë e besuan dhe e ndoqën në misionin e tij, nga të cilët njëri e tradhëtoi. Më pas, më shumë se tre shekuj më vonë filloi të përhapet krishterimi. 
> Sa u takon shqiptarëve, ata nuk e kanë marrë "katolicizmin" para Jezusit, sepse ai u nda nga krishtërimi në shekullin e 11të. 
> Ndërsa, si është bërë islamizimi i shqiptarëve, do u këshilloja pseudopatriotëve të lexojnë diçka nga studjues të huaj, e ka me bollëk, si ilustrim do u përmendja: sir Thomas Arnold. Për të konstatuar diçka se a është e sakt shkencërisht dhe a qëndron, nuk mjafton të lexohen vetëm kumtesa të pabazuara nga pseudo intelektualë të mbushur me fanatizëm fetar. 
> Ua lë juve, pasi të lexoni më tepër për këtë fenomen, të njihni rrethanat e krishterizimit (jo katolicizimit) dhe islamizimit të shqiptarëve, të jipni mendimet tuaja rreth këtyre fenomeneve që kanë zgjatur me shekuj dhe nuk do të mbarojnë ndonjëherë sa të ekzistojë historia. Nuk qëndron shkencërisht mednimi i një individi, qoftë ai Kadare, sado i madh të jetë me trup, apo qoftë ai Qosja, sado të bukur ta ketë mjekrrën, nëse nuk mbështetet në njohjen e rrthanave historike të asaj periudhe. 
> Po ç'më duhet mua, nëse Kadare do ta ndërrojë fenë e të bëhet katolik? Natyrisht nuk më pengon gjë, prapë do të bëhen specat në kopshtin tim, si e ndërroi apo nuk e ndërroi ai fenë, por le t'i lë shqiptarët rahat që të besojë secili atë që do dhe le të mos i ngacmojë me kësi "këshillash". Feja nuk bëhet me dekret po qoftë ai edhe presidencial.


Azem, se gati harrova, mire se erdhe ne forum!

Sic duket qenke Hoxhe dhe jo Hoxhe aq i keq. Dmth goxha i mire, si tip Hoxhe shqiptar dukesh. Por puna eshte se s'na ke thene asgje per temen. Pra, nese je per Shqiperine ne Konferencen Islamike apo jashte saj. Sic duket ke cituar ndonjerin nga ata qe i shkruanin gazetes, i cili/te cilet paska/n thene qe te paret na paskan qene katolike, kur ky nuk eshte problemi qe shtrohet ne kete teme.

Gjithsesi meqe ra fjala, si u ndate me te korrurat vitet e fundit?...sepse gjithe ai Rugove, gjithe ai Koder dhe gjithe ai Kadare, nuk jane shi i vogel qe mungon ne Kallamoqin tuaj...

----------


## i fundit

> Po c'pune kemi ne atje o njeri i mire?! Car statusi, cna duhet ai status kur ne nuk jemi si ata, asgje nuk kemi si ata, pervec disa hoxhallare (dhe bijte e tyre) qe rrogat i marrin nga kursimet e propagandes dhe ''shpirtmiresise'' se besimtareve per te urryer perendimin. Nese duam te jemi servile dhe ''ashtu-lepires, me mire te zgjedhim ''nga ato'' qe kane sapun me shumice!
> 
> Gjithsesi ne vetem emrin kemi aty, dhe une shtrova pyetjen nese duhej hequr ai emer sepse Shqiperia sigurisht nuk eshte aty!
> 
> Shqiptaret kane xhamite e tyre brenda territorit shqiptar dhe eshte gabim trashanik te rreshtohen ne ushtrite qe luftojne per ta bere boten me nje fe! Por fatkeqesisht per disa dhe fatmiresisht per disa te tjere, enderr eshte fitorja dhe realitet humbja.
> 
> Gjithsesi meqe ra fjala, si u ndate me te korrurat vitet e fundit?...sepse gjithe ai Rugove, gjithe ai Koder dhe gjithe ai Kadare, nuk jane shi i vogel qe mungon ne Kallamoqin tuaj...


Fnomeno, bima e Islamit nuk ka mbetur te vaditet nga urina si tipa qe i permende me siper, siq  nuk ka mbetur as ne doren time e te hoxhallareve,Islamin do e perhape vet Ai Zot qe e zbriti sikur  e perhapi deri me sot... 
Sa per temen meqe shqiperia eshte ne kete konference pse te dali?
Nderkohe qe 2/3 e popullsise jane musliman,qe te jeshe musliman nuk eshte qe pa tjeter  ata qe falen 5 here ne dite,eshte me e lehte ceshtja....
Dhe te keshilloj qe te lexosh me shume mbi Islamin te pakten qe ta njohesh realisht,islam nuk eshte "urrejtje ndaj perendimit",Islam eshte qe ti nenshtrohesh vetem Zotit dhe te mos i nenshtrohesh asgjeje tjeter vec te drejtes, dhe ne jemi si popull musliman dhe nuk kemi  vetem hoxhallaret me bijet e tyre,te pelqen apo jo ty e kujt do,ne jemi keto qe jemi dhe nuk kemi pse te ndryshojme begraundin tone ne syte e Evropes pse nuk u pelqenka atyre,Besimi nuk eshte me imponim eshte me gjetjen e rehatise shpirterore per vehten , dhe sikur e gjithe bota te jete kundra,une ndjej ate qe ndjej une e jo ate qe pretendojne te tjeret.

----------


## Legjion

Dëgjo koka nuk mbahet tërë kohës në b.ythë se të bën keq për shëndetin. Nxirre nai herë nga b.ytha. Jashtë ka ajër të pastër. Mos ke frikë.





> Nderkohe qe 2/3 e popullsise jane musliman


http://forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=68293

----------


## dardajan

Shqiperia  nuk  ka   asnje  peshe  ne  ate  organizate , dhe  se  pyet  njeri  per  asgje, nuk  ka  asnje  ane  pozitive , vec  negative  si  ai  i  investimeve   neper  xhami  e shkolla te  islamit , qe  i  shpelan  trurin  djemve  Shqiptar , te  cilet  vetem  per  tu  larguar  nga  Shqipera  pranojne  edhe  ato  lloj  shkollash . Ne  atje  egzistojm  vetem  si  nje  numer  me  shume , prandaj  le  te  dalim   perfundimisht  edhe  si  numer.

----------


## bOndi_oo7

Anetaresimi ne nje Organizate Nderkombetare legale, e njohur dhe pranuar nga OKB,nuk mund te jete gje e demshme. 
Kujt i pengon kjo,le te propagon kundra, por kjo nuk ndryshon gje!

----------


## Fenomeni

> Anetaresimi ne nje Organizate Nderkombetare legale, e njohur dhe pranuar nga OKB,nuk mund te jete gje e demshme. 
> Kujt i pengon kjo,le te propagon kundra, por kjo nuk ndryshon gje!


Meqe je nga Shkupi, qytet i cili shquhet me myslimanizem te terbuar, normalisht nuk duhet pritur mendim tjeter nga ti, pervec koke e kembe andej nga Saharaja.

Kur arrin te vesh edhe ti ate ''lloj'' firme dhe zemren ta kane mbuluar morrat e mjekres, me ben te vjell ne flamurin e shqiptareve.

----------


## Legjion

> Anetaresimi ne nje Organizate Nderkombetare legale, e njohur dhe pranuar nga OKB,nuk mund te jete gje e demshme.
> Kujt i pengon kjo,le te propagon kundra, por kjo nuk ndryshon gje!


Sa motiv i bukur: 

çdo mendim myslimoni = çdo mendim arabistanezi
çdo fjalë myslimoni = çdo fjalë arabistanezi
çdo myslimon = çdo arabistanez
myslimon = arab

Plako ka naifarë kuptimi për ty togu "shtet laik"? Apo vk, me këto kinkalerina do merremi tashi? Apo, harrova, jeni nga Arabistani me kulturë dhe ideologji. Epo jepini bab, ecni, merrni juglindjen edhe para marsh, mos u tutni. Kur të arrini te Ahmedinexhadi bojini të fala. Thujini që vini prej i veni ku serbi iu ka mush menjen rrumpallave nga Kosova dhe Maqedonia që jonë me origjine arabe. Jo të gjithëve, po jo dhe pakëve. Rrnoftë shqi... myslimania. Atje masnej s'ju detyro njeri me fol shqip, mund të flisni arabisht haptas, pa pas frikë se ju bi njeri në qafë.

----------


## Fenomeni

> Fnomeno, bima e Islamit nuk ka mbetur te vaditet nga urina si tipa qe i permende me siper, siq  nuk ka mbetur as ne doren time e te hoxhallareve,Islamin do e perhape vet Ai Zot qe e zbriti sikur  e perhapi deri me sot... 
> Sa per temen meqe shqiperia eshte ne kete konference pse te dali?
> Nderkohe qe 2/3 e popullsise jane musliman,qe te jeshe musliman nuk eshte qe pa tjeter  ata qe falen 5 here ne dite,eshte me e lehte ceshtja....
> Dhe te keshilloj qe te lexosh me shume mbi Islamin te pakten qe ta njohesh realisht,islam nuk eshte "urrejtje ndaj perendimit",Islam eshte qe ti nenshtrohesh vetem Zotit dhe te mos i nenshtrohesh asgjeje tjeter vec te drejtes, dhe ne jemi si popull musliman dhe nuk kemi  vetem hoxhallaret me bijet e tyre,te pelqen apo jo ty e kujt do,ne jemi keto qe jemi dhe nuk kemi pse te ndryshojme begraundin tone ne syte e Evropes pse nuk u pelqenka atyre,Besimi nuk eshte me imponim eshte me gjetjen e rehatise shpirterore per vehten , dhe sikur e gjithe bota te jete kundra,une ndjej ate qe ndjej une e jo ate qe pretendojne te tjeret.


I fundit.
Ne ate organizate nuk kemi vend ne. Eshte turp i madh edhe per myslimanet shqiptare. Pastaj besimtaret e feve te tjera ofendohen rende sepse ne nuk jemi shtet islamik por laik. Ti nuk mund te ma quash ate pjesen e Shqiperise sime Islamike sepse eshte edhe e Krishtere e anasjelltas. Pastaj nuk ikem ne nga ju, por iket ju nga ne. Ne vazhdojme te jemi po ata dhe asnje llogjike (me shume se kaq) nuk bote sduhet tu thote qe ju mund te na perfaqesoni ne.

Te paret e tu te cilet ishin te Krishtere, thua valle nuk kishin rehati shpirterore dhe i luteshin Krishtit qe te vinte Muhameti dhe tju dhuronte osmanet me ''qera'' per 500 vjet?

Gjithsesi me vjen keq qe ne jemi bere per turp. Sepse kemi qene nje popull si pule e ekzekutuar (pa koke) na kane perdor ''mish per top''!

----------


## DeuS

Kur lexon kete titullin e temes...pasi i ngul syte nje here mire per tu siguruar qe nuk e ke lexuar gabimisht, qendron per ca caste i habitur dhe pastaj...ngre doren e majte (nderkohe qe e djathta ndodhet e paralizuar mbi laptop dhe nuk ka guxim te shtype asnje buton) dhe ja rras ballit! Pastaj ndodhesh ne nje situate ku fytyren e ka mbuluar nje e qeshur e ftohte, e hidhur, e cila shperthen ne pamundesi te se qares...

Mjere Shqiperia mjere...

----------

